# Axolotl??



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Well after buying two axolotl's last week one looks to be metamorphosing into a salamander, its tail has become a lot slimmer its gills are greatly reduced almost gone in fact. I was wondering if its conditions are better now ie water quality etc will it regrow its gills and stay in water or will it be inevitable it will become a salamander now??:hmm:


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Axolotls going through stress can loose their gills, I got an axie with 1 gill as the other went through stress but axies have amazing powers and can grow them back : victory:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

well try and raise the water lvl but some just do this naturaly


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

firebelliedfreak said:


> well try and raise the water lvl but some just do this naturaly



Already done this 

Dont want it to change if can help it.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Might be worth checking the temps, too- sometimes warmer water pushes them toward 'the change'.

Good luck!:2thumb:


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

i would test your water,Nitrate,Nitrite ammonia ect water quality can cause this to happen also.

Was your tank fully cycled before adding them into their new home?

Ive got my GlC who's toes are starting to round off and tail started to shrink,Si i did a water partial water change and so far so good she seems ok.
:2thumb:


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

GemzD26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i would test your water,Nitrate,Nitrite ammonia ect water quality can cause this to happen also.
> 
> ...


Yes will do a test on water quality, when i got them they were in with no filtration what so ever, so could be a water quality issue, but the other one it shares its tank with is not lost any size of the external gills.

There is no heating in this tank what so ever, so dont think it could be this, although only having them a week, it could of been this before i got them?

Thanks for all replies people


----------



## mrsslithers (Aug 31, 2009)

*hey*

mine have just bred and plaid loadsa eggs and ive had to move the male out of the tank into another tank and his gills are getting smaller and leaning forward so it cud b just stress that is causing this, just carryon feeding them regualar and see how it goes


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

wayne the pain said:


> Yes will do a test on water quality, when i got them they were in with no filtration what so ever, so could be a water quality issue, but the other one it shares its tank with is not lost any size of the external gills.
> 
> There is no heating in this tank what so ever, so dont think it could be this, although only having them a week, it could of been this before i got them?
> 
> Thanks for all replies people


Wayne,

Cant beleive they were kept in unfiltered water,It is ok to keep them in a tank without a filter but i would mean daily water changes which i doubt was done.

Do the readings with your water test kit and let us know.

In the meantime i would advise to "fridge" your axolotl in the mean time this will destress your axolotl and monitor your other one.

Find below link for fridging, You can feed your axie everyday in the fridge but most wont eat Remember the declorinated water must be changed every day. Fridging is like a form of hibernation that allows them to de stress and sometimes regenertate lost limbs.

Axolotl Sanctuary

Let me know how you get on,Best of luck! : victory:


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

mrsslithers said:


> mine have just bred and plaid loadsa eggs and ive had to move the male out of the tank into another tank and his gills are getting smaller and leaning forward so it cud b just stress that is causing this, just carryon feeding them regualar and see how it goes


It sound like your axolotls is stressed gills curling forward and a curl in the tail are big indicators of stress.

He sound like he is stressed becuase he has been seperated from the female axolotls become very attached to each other and can get down in the dumps when seperated for one reason or the other.

You are best to keep him sperated and any other males you have away from the female or females or they will most likley continue to breed that can lead to the female having exhaustion health problems like prolapse,Or worse case fatal.

In the meantime i would fridge your axie also and see how he comes along. : victory:

Axolotl Sanctuary


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Well just done test's

Ph was 6.9
Ammonia was 0
Nitrite was o
Nitrate was 50, bit high but hopefully with regular water changes this will reduce further.(must check tap water)
Added a filter from another tank that has been running for few months so all should be ok with filtration now.

Not sure on the fridging thing, dont know if i would get away with doing this without getting caught :gasp:


----------

